# Puppy Snarling/biting



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

She is most likely just being a typical Golden puppy. Work with her on making a good association with being picked up. She may be thinking she gets picked up to take her away from doing something she likes or to be put in her crate. Pick her up, feed her a tasty treat, give her an ear rub, tell her she's a good girl and set her back down. Do this a bunch of times a day. Also start teaching her to trade what ever she has for something better. Typical Golden puppies can be little monsters between 10 and 20 weeks old but they just need patient training to teach the behavior you want. I understand the COVID problem but I would try to get her in a puppy class as soon as possible. I have seen the book Mine highly recommended for resource guarding Mine! A Practical Guide to Resource Guarding in Dogs: Jean Donaldson: 9780970562944: Amazon.com: Books

I liked the book The Power of Positive Dog Training: Miller, Pat: 8601410979904: Amazon.com: Books

it is a great guide to teaching a puppy good behaviors. Hang in there, if you put in the training time, give plenty of exercise, and be patient you will eventually have the loving Golden everyone wants.


----------



## malory (Aug 5, 2020)

Hopefully you find comfort in knowing that this is normal. Our pup was an absolute terror from 3-6 months; constantly putting stuff that he shouldn’t in his mouth and being aggressive with us when we tried to get it out. He even decided he’d rather eat a sock and broken tennis ball than allow us to get it out of his mouth which led to a couple of trips to the emergency vet. We’ve been diligent with training, “leave it,” and being quick to grab foreign objects out of his mouth and now at 8 months, he’s finally starting to catch on.

I'd suggest self-training your pup if you don’t want to go to a trainer just yet. We watched A TON of YouTube videos during the start of Covid and that helped tremendously. We now have a trainer we meet with once a week for sessions outdoors near our house. 

It will get better, but know that it may get worse before you get there. Hang in there!


----------



## Susieque1995 (Aug 5, 2020)

cwag said:


> She is most likely just being a typical Golden puppy. Work with her on making a good association with being picked up. She may be thinking she gets picked up to take her away from doing something she likes or to be put in her crate. Pick her up, feed her a tasty treat, give her an ear rub, tell her she's a good girl and set her back down. Do this a bunch of times a day. Also start teaching her to trade what ever she has for something better. Typical Golden puppies can be little monsters between 10 and 20 weeks old but they just need patient training to teach the behavior you want. I understand the COVID problem but I would try to get her in a puppy class as soon as possible. I have seen the book Mine highly recommended for resource guarding Mine! A Practical Guide to Resource Guarding in Dogs: Jean Donaldson: 9780970562944: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> I liked the book The Power of Positive Dog Training: Miller, Pat: 8601410979904: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> it is a great guide to teaching a puppy good behaviors. Hang in there, if you put in the training time, give plenty of exercise, and be patient you will eventually have the loving Golden everyone wants.


Yes you’re right. I talked to my husband today and we realize now how important it is for her to get trained right now at an early age. Everybody has been telling us to do so. This is like a wake up call for us now.


----------



## Susieque1995 (Aug 5, 2020)

malory said:


> Hopefully you find comfort in knowing that this is normal. Our pup was an absolute terror from 3-6 months; constantly putting stuff that he shouldn’t in his mouth and being aggressive with us when we tried to get it out. He even decided he’d rather eat a sock and broken tennis ball than allow us to get it out of his mouth which led to a couple of trips to the emergency vet. We’ve been diligent with training, “leave it,” and being quick to grab foreign objects out of his mouth and now at 8 months, he’s finally starting to catch on.
> 
> I'd suggest self-training your pup if you don’t want to go to a trainer just yet. We watched A TON of YouTube videos during the start of Covid and that helped tremendously. We now have a trainer we meet with once a week for sessions outdoors near our house.
> 
> It will get better, but know that it may get worse before you get there. Hang in there!


It’s comforting to hear that this is all normal behavior. I was Beginning to think I had an aggressive puppy. And of course I felt like it was my fault. We just want to do things right and want the best for our puppy.


----------



## malory (Aug 5, 2020)

Susieque1995 said:


> It’s comforting to hear that this is all normal behavior. I was Beginning to think I had an aggressive puppy. And of course I felt like it was my fault. We just want to do things right and want the best for our puppy.


Yep, I feel you! We're the same way. Also, I'd invest in pet insurance if you don't have it already... we learned the hard way with the first visit to the emergency vet. 😑


----------



## Susieque1995 (Aug 5, 2020)

Okay will do that!


----------



## dherd (2 mo ago)

Susieque1995 said:


> Okay will do that!


I'd love to know how your puppy has done with training.


----------

